# International Congress of Filipino Martial Artists East Coast Gathering & Tournament



## James Miller (Jun 9, 2014)

The First ICFMA (International Congress of Filipino Martial Artists) East Coast Gathering & Tournament
October 18 & 19, 2014

Instructors will include:
GM Datu Tim Hartman - Presas Arnis
GM Michael Giron OGE Bahala Na
Master Rich Parsons - Balintawak
Master Cyrus Bongon - Nickel Stick Balintawak
Guro Tye W Botting - Modern Arnis 
The Crisostomo Brothers - Pinakatay Arnis Sigidas
Guro Kibo Kim - Visayan Sovilla Eskrima-Kali.


----------

